# Sell More Books Show Episode 206: Diversity, StreetLib Market, & Collaboration



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out  Episode 126 of the _Sell More Books Show_!

What You'll Learn:
How readers can keep up-to-date on Smashwords
How authors can increase readership with book bundles
How permafree books can grow readers and a brand over time
Why Penguin Random House refuses to consider subscription models
How authors can help readers in developing countries
What one industry professional thinks Barnes & Noble should try next
How advertisements will affect author websites' search ranking
Why self-publishers should think long and hard about applying for the UK's premier sci-fi award
What gains Amazon has made in India's online market

Question of the Week: What would you do to turn around the fortunes at Barnes & Noble? Do you think any of Mike Shatzkin's ideas would help the company recover?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out  Episode 127 of the _Sell More Books Show_!

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can simply giveaways with Instafreebie and Bookfunnel
What strategies successful authors use during a book launch
How authors can write for an existing fan base with retellings
How co-authors are fighting back against an impostor
Why the latest Pew survey on reading is no longer relevant
How indies are revolutionizing crossword puzzles
How Library Simplified program is drastically improving ebook rental
How indie authors can control the future of publishing

Question of the Week: Would you put your free ebooks into the New York Public Library? Why or why not? What kind of results do you think you'd see from entering into the catalogue?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out  Episode 128  of the _Sell More Books Show_!

What You'll Learn: 
Why success in self-publishing may be "pay to play"
The best way to collect email addresses from readers
Where erotica authors should go to promote their books
What Barnes & Noble's CEO blames for his company's issues
Why Hugh Howey thinks bookstores in malls would work better than big box stores
An example of "Whale Math" from the traditional publishing industry
Why Colleen Hoover thinks her book sales have dropped
How to sell more books by giving the readers what they want

Question of the Week: Do you think too many authors and piracy are the reason Colleen Hoover's book sales have decreased? Why or why not? If you were her, how would you use your large following to try to turn things around?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

Huh! I'm kind of shocked to be on there, but it's cool! Thanks for including me. Pretty humbled to be on somebody's show.


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Your KBoards post was so helpful and open, it definitely qualified as the top news story as the week! We were happy to boost the signal . 

Thanks for your transparency and honesty here on the forum.


----------



## BellaJames (Sep 8, 2016)

It was an interesting show, especially the part about Colleen Hoover. I can't say I'm a big CoHo fan but I did wonder why her recent book did not remain in the main Amazon top 100 for longer. I just went over to her blog.


----------



## RomanceAuthor (Aug 18, 2014)

I've seen Colleen post about this often on facebook, and often blaming it on piracy. That's the wrong approach.

Let me explain.
When she published the first time:
1. There was less competition
2. Her prices were MUCH lower -> as in 2.99 or 3.99

Now:
She's with a publisher and her books are atrociously expensive. When price goes up, demand goes down. It's as simple as that. She might have had legions of fans before, but they are simply choosing not to spend $7.99 (her only cheap books lately has been a series of novellas co-written with Tarryn Fisher).

Like many indie stars who went with a publisher, she discovered that demand is in fact very dependent on the price (why that continues to be a shocker for so many I don't know. It's basic economics). When you raise prices from $3.99 to $7.99 prepare to lose A LOT of readers. 

She posted countless times that she sells 1/10th of the books she used to, because of piracy. She has not ONCE addressed the price issue. 
Her massive fan base simply found alternative authors who charge a price they are willing to pay. They might have bought her first trad-pubbed, expensive titles, but on the long-term, it's going to alienate her readers. Turns out people aren't prepared to pay $7.99 for a new adult book, even if your name is Colleen Hoover (yes, I am aware there are authors who sell at that price, but 1) in different genres, 2) the authors have been around for decades & have a much larger fan base than Colleen's, and a much stronger brand name. On the 2 year anniversary of her book Hopeless, she posted the book had sold 1 million copies. 2 more years have passed since then, and I expect her total books sold is a few more millions. That's an admirable number, but it's not Danielle Steele - 500 million or E.L James - 100 million. Again, the size of her fan base and her brand simply couldn't sustain the sales level at a higher price )


My advice to Colleen: stop blaming the drop in sales on piracy, and look analitically at your prices. There is enough data out there regarding ghe impact of different pricing especially in your genre. Either get your publisher to lower the prices or go indie again.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

RomanceAuthor said:


> I've seen Colleen post about this often on facebook, and often blaming it on piracy. That's the wrong approach.
> 
> Let me explain.
> When she published the first time:
> ...


Those are some really great points. I purchased Slammed, which I think was her first book in 2012, early august, just weeks before it was picked up. Actually it was so little time in between that I loaned it out to a friend quick before they would yank that option. Because even though I bought it lendable enabled, as soon as the publisher took that version off, the lendability also went away. I paid 2.99 for that book and I found out about it on the amazon forums, around the same time I found out about On the Island. Readers jumped on that book due to recommendations from readers and because it was very affordable. Not only did the price pick up when picked up by publisher, she was picked up by Simon and Schuster and for a long time they were notorious about not letting libraries have copies of their books, so one couldn't even read it that way. So fewer readers to spread the word. Even now I see 6.99 as the top level for romance books from big publishers. And even then they go on sale for 2.99-4.99 all the time. I don't think S&S has a lot of sales on their stuff.

And since 2012, when 1 book could jump out and be talked about by many readers at once as her first one has been, so many more authors have jumped on the bandwagon and many authors have by now released many more books. Its just harder to pick out those type of books that I noticed back in 2012. Back then there were several books that were talked about and I read them. You couldn't go on goodreads or amazon forums without those books standing out. Its just all noise now. 

Piracy has been around since long before her books. I remember when I got my first kindle in 2008, all I had to do is search some of the places for that and I could find files with 100's of romance books in it, downloaded in seconds. You could even buy CD's off ebay with 1000's of romance books on them. Many of them had not even been released in ebook format at that time.


----------



## BellaJames (Sep 8, 2016)

RomanceAuthor said:


> I've seen Colleen post about this often on facebook, and often blaming it on piracy. That's the wrong approach.
> 
> Let me explain.
> When she published the first time:
> ...


I agree with this point. I am not paying $6.99-$7.99 for a NA romance book when I can get two or three books for that price. Yes there are some readers who would happily pay that price for an author they love like CoHo but not enough to match her previous book sales. 
She has some die hard fans, I see them on Goodreads and all over social media promoting her, praising her and defending her if she gets negative reviews. I've watched her meet and greets on youtube.

I think blaming it on piracy is a bit short sighted too. I know authors have their reasons to go hybrid or all out traditional but don't forget the fans that loved your work when you were an indie putting out 2 or 3 $2.99-$3.99 books a year and they were buzzing about it on social media. I watched one of her earliest interviews and a lot of her fans are of college age and those new prices might be a little too high for some.

Plus there are just so many new authors around today and some are releasing a book every two months. They are giving the voracious readers what they want. Some authors even put out the odd novella between the releases of their novels.


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

BellaJames said:


> It was an interesting show, especially the part about Colleen Hoover. I can't say I'm a big CoHo fan but I did wonder why her recent book did not remain in the main Amazon top 100 for longer. I just went over to her blog.


Thanks, Bella. Yeah, I think we can learn a lot of lessons from folks like Colleen (as well as Rosalind) when we're figuring out our own platforms.



RomanceAuthor said:


> I've seen Colleen post about this often on facebook, and often blaming it on piracy. That's the wrong approach.
> My advice to Colleen: stop blaming the drop in sales on piracy, and look analitically at your prices. There is enough data out there regarding the impact of different pricing especially in your genre. Either get your publisher to lower the prices or go indie again.


Agreed, RA!



Atunah said:


> And since 2012, when 1 book could jump out and be talked about by many readers at once as her first one has been, so many more authors have jumped on the bandwagon and many authors have by now released many more books. Its just harder to pick out those type of books that I noticed back in 2012. Back then there were several books that were talked about and I read them. You couldn't go on goodreads or amazon forums without those books standing out. Its just all noise now.


Great point, Atunah. Lots of folks jockeying for attention!



BellaJames said:


> I agree with this point. I am not paying $6.99-$7.99 for a NA romance book when I can get two or three books for that price. Yes there are some readers who would happily pay that price for an author they love like CoHo but not enough to match her previous book sales.


Me too, Bella. With significantly higher prices, numbers are going to be down. Simple business concept at work .


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out  Episode 129 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Harlequin, Rebranding, and Literary Acclaim"

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can renew interest in their series with a relaunch
How new features on Shelfie can help readers find new books
How authors can increase social media engagement with C.A.R.E
How Google Play Book's new app stacks up against Amazon Kindle's
What new free features Amazon is offering Prime members
How one group of authors settled a lawsuit against Harlequin
How one author went from writing a critically-acclaimed novel to delivering mail
How switching to genre fiction got one author shortlisted for The Man Booker Prize

Question of the Week: If you could choose literary fame as a pauper or financial success without acclaim as an indie, which would you choose and why? How would your answer have differed when you just started out as an author?

Click  here  to subscribe to _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 130 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Cupcakes, Signed Books, and Author Protection."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can set their prices to free on Nook Press
What authors can do to take action in the face of harassment
How authors can self-promote with book launches, Patreon, and free content
What some authors are saying about Merritt Tierce's controversial article
How new laws in California will affect authors' abilities to sell signed books
How TOR may be taking a leaf out of the indie author marketing playbook
Why the Society of Authors wants the UK to accept EU directives
How predatory vanity presses rely on the London Book Fair
What impact incentivized reviews have on Amazon rankings

Question of the Week: Are you in support of a law that provides publisher transparency AND additional author earnings if companies turn enough of a profit? ALSO, who would you want to see speak at a live author event in 2017?

Click  here  to subscribe to _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out  Episode 131 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Scammers, BookBub Ads, & Amazon Behaving Badly."

What You'll Learn: 
How one sentence helped Honoree Corder sell 11,000 copies
How authors can optimize BookBub ad campaigns
How Amazon is increasing indie author exposure in October
What new Amazon subscription is a perfect fit for young Disney fans
What new feature Facebook hopes will increase user engagement
How one scammer made three million dollars with fake Kindle accounts
How one author overcame her bad experience with traditional publishing
What errors in Facebook video stats mean for advertisers
Why authors should check their KDP Select page read counts

Question of the Week: Will Amazon's error in reporting KU pages read impact your decision to put your books in KU? Why or why not? Also, who gets your vote for Sell More Books Show President? Jim? Bryan? Or a third-party candidate (a listener)?

Click  here  to subscribe to _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 132 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "KDP Print, Prime Reading, and Submission Fees."

What You'll Learn: 
How writers can achieve a successful author mindset
How the power of focus helped one author achieve his goals
Why you should remember to consider reader concerns when marketing
What Ellora's Cave wants in exchange for returning authors' rights
What authors think caused last month's KDP page read errors
Why one publishing company is charging submission fees
What new free service Amazon Prime members can enjoy
How authors can use KDP Print to create paperbacks

Question of the Week: Will you stick with CreateSpace or test out KDP Print and why? Also, who would you like to be SMBS President?

Click  here  to subscribe to _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 133 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Diversity, Business Models, and The October Author Earnings Report."

What You'll Learn: 
What Facebook, Twitter, and blog tips worked best for one group of writers
How authors can refresh their industry knowledge in five minutes a day
How one tool can help authors chose the right editor
Why authors should periodically evaluate their business model
What new insight Joanna Penn gained at the Digital Commerce Summit
How Penguin Random House plans to support underrepresented voices
How authors can avoid getting swindled when working on box sets
Why indie authors' market share has slumped in Author Earnings Report

Question of the Week: Why do you think indie authors experienced a decrease in the latest Author Earnings report?

Click  here  to subscribe to _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder. Cheers.


----------



## BellaJames (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks, I've got to catch up and listen to the last two shows.


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 134 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Free Book Zones, Walls of Content, and the Amazon Breakfast (with Honoree Corder)."

What You'll Learn: 
What authors can learn from the latest Indie Author Fringe conference
How indie authors can use creative visualization to succeed
How authors can train Amazon to target reader profiles
How one company plans to set up Free Books Zones
How nonfiction authors can achieve writing goals in November
How an interactive entertainment company plans to bring YA books to life
Why one industry professional thinks the "wall of content" will squash indies
Why some horror writers are leaving traditional publishing to become indies
How the biggest authors in nonfiction get their books finished and out into the world

Question of the Week: Have you used visualization or other personal development tactics to achieve your goals? Why or why not?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!

Indies Featured in This Episode:
Honoree Corder
Chris Fox
Nina Amir
Amy Lankester-Owen
Mike Shatzkin
Bob Mayer
Raven Hart
Jason S. Ridler 
Ania Ahlborn
Willow Rose 
Alliance of Independent Authors


----------



## Ariel Eaves (Oct 24, 2016)

Adding this to my podcast bookmarks. Look forward to listening


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out  Episode 135 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Early Adopters, Working Smarter, and Conquering Paperbacks."

What You'll Learn:
How authors can earn a living by working smarter, not harder
Why authors should try new things and diversify income
How new Amazon review rules will affect indie authors
What changes Nook Press has in store for its users
How and why scammers rose through the Kindle bestseller ranks
What move Barnes & Noble made with Author Solutions
How a new law will affect authors working with freelancers
Why the paperback book may not be so bad off after all
Why author technology has improved so much in the last few years

Question of the Week: Which stage of technological adoption is self-publishing in and why? Innovation, Early Adopters, Early Majority, Late Majority, or Laggards?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!

Featured in This Episode:
Derek Siddoway
Anne R. Allen
Rachael Herron
Elizabeth Spann Craig
Kristine Kathryn Rusch
Nate Hoffelder


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 136 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Email Subscribers, Prime Prices, and The First $1,000."

What You'll Learn: 
Where authors will get the biggest bang for their advertising buck
How authors can start dictating their stories and why they should
What one author learned from BookBub promotions
What self-publishing packages Books-A-Million has to offer
How Amazon is helping kids learn to read through text messages
How Amazon Prime members will benefit from new pricing policies
How 17-steps can lead authors to their first $1,000 in book sales
Why some authors believe it's more difficult to get email signups

Question of the Week: Have you noticed a decrease in email subscriber numbers? If so, what have you done to try to help numbers pick back up?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!

Featured in this Episode: 
H. Claire Taylor
Nicholas C. Rossis
Kevin J. Anderson
Daniella Brodsky
Steve Scott
Gregg Bell


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 137 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Litsy, Ads for Everyone, and the Future of Audio."

What You'll Learn: 
What authors can learn from the habits of successful professionals
How authors can write a book in five days' time
How authors can use Litsy to connect with readers
Why computers were trained to judge books by their covers
What library patrons in the EU can expect when renting ebooks
How the election season affected third quarter sales and what's next
What Australian Amazon users can expect from Kindle Unlimited
How Adobe's new audio editing app can manipulate speech
How more authors can now advertise on Amazon

Question of the Week: Now that the exclusivity requirement is dropped, will you try KDP Ads with your non-exclusive books? Why or why not? Also, what book should Abigail review next for our new segment?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 138 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "iOS Unsubscribe, Ad Miscalculations, and Preparing for the Worst."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can market effectively in the holiday season
What indies can do to prepare their author business for change
How authors can get their books into subscription services
How authors can use mind-mapping to increase productivity
How an iOS feature is causing many people to unsubscribe from email lists
What Facebook has miscalculated and what it means for advertisers
What new digital library loan features are available with OverDrive
How one company involves indie booksellers in the audiobook craze
What contest Italian authors can enter to win a Kobo publishing contract
Why a decrease in traditional forms of reading may not be all that bad
What traditional publishers can learn from indies and why they need to do more

Question of the Week: What are three things you could do to improve your emails to your readers?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Alpaca Lou (Mar 14, 2016)

Abigail Dunard said:


> Check out Episode 138 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "iOS Unsubscribe, Ad Miscalculations, and Preparing for the Worst."
> 
> What You'll Learn:
> How authors can market effectively in the holiday season
> ...


I think I found a typo; the iOS feature is seems to be increasing email unsubscribe rates at least a little (according to the show.) (Also, hi Sell More Books Show! Still wondering who became the President of it. Hopefully Rocket the cat.)


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 139 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Thanksgiving, AMS Ads, and Bookstores as Publishers."

What You'll Learn: 
What indies can do to prepare their author estates
What indies can learn in the transition from author to business-owner
How authors can create their brand and build reader relationships
How Wattpad will influence future television programming
How one bestselling author plans to appeal to millennials
How authors can create profitable Amazon ads
Why some indie booksellers are trying their hand at publishing
How to be more thankful of what we have as indies

Question of the Week: What are you thankful for in your author career?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 140 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Backlists, India, and Freedom."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can improve productivity and create assets
What authors can learn about featured deals from a BookBub editor
How authors can break promotional work into ten-minute tasks
Why authors should take a second look at their Nook sales
What Amazon has in the works for the Indian Kindle store
How proposed tax laws in United States and the EU will affect ebook sales
What indie authors have in common with country singer Tim McGraw
How authors can use their backlist to create long-term success

Question of the Week: How do you promote your backlist? What kind of results have you had?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 141 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Merchandising, Rented Books, and the Page-Read Recession."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can use InstaFreebie to build up book reviews
How writers can improve author rankings with collaboration
How authors can use merchandising to increase profits
How a new reading app could help Croatia close the digital divide
How the decline of newspaper comics led to a surge in creativity
How authors can benefit from Amazon's new pre-order policies
What one author's sales data show about page-reads during KU free runs
How a Google Play Book's promotion is changing how YA fans read

Question of the Week: Would you rent an ebook?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 142 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Deductions, Alexa, and Konrath."

What You'll Learn: 
What you should consider if you're doing your own cover art
What does and does not count as an author tax deduction
How authors are similar to contestants on NBC's The Voice
How HarperCollins plans to use podcasts to boost its brand
Why Authors United finally came to an end
Why John Ellsworth might be noticing a decrease in sales
How HarperCollins got into business with Amazon's Alexa
Why Joe Konrath decided to sign with a traditional publisher

Question of the Week: What's your big indie publishing prediction for 2017?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 143 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "2016: The Year in Review."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can use their backlist to create long-term success
How authors can start dictating their stories and why they should
Why there can never be too many books
How researching your audience and genre can really pay off
How some authors used paid advertising to increase sales and hit milestones
Why authors may want to reassess the Kindle Unlimited program
How scammers cheated the Kindle Unlimited system
How the indie author earnings report changed from May to October

Question of the Week: What are you going to get done in 2017?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 144 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Box Set Changes, Self-Publishing Insults, and All Romance Ebooks."

What You'll Learn:
How authors can use keywords to improve Amazon ad conversion rates
What two authors' yearly earnings reports can teach indie authors
How authors can stay under budget with the Self-Publishing Calculator
Why one author says indies "insult the written word" and how others responded
What new steps Kobo has taken to expand its international influence
What improvements Smashwords authors can expect in the new year
Why authors should keep a close eye on their boxsets in KDP Select
What led to All Romance Ebooks' closing and how it will affect authors

Question of the Week: Do you submit your books to Smashwords?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 145 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Predictions, Vellum, and A Grain of Salt."

What You'll Learn: 
Where to check out some new resources for self-published authors
Which piece of software Mac users can use for formatting their books
Why newbies should take author advice with a grain of salt
Possible reasons behind Amazon's book stores and locker locations
Jane Friedman's top publishing trends for 2016
One author's reasoning for leaving Kindle Unlimited
Written Word Media's Top 10 predictions for 2017

Question of the Week: Which paid advertising platforms do you think will be most effective in 2017?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 146 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Startups, Branding, and Author Income."

What You'll Learn:
How you can see Bryan live in Chicago next month
Why authors need patience while building their brand
How authors can form positive habits by making mini goals
How Amazon's new plugin can simplify the affiliate link process
How library patrons' interests in digital books have changed
What authors are saying about their writing income in a new anthology
Why mainstream, all-inclusive ebook subscription models are implausible
What is the current state of the indie market's publishing startups
How a gold rush, investment bubble, and business cycle will impact indie publishing

Question of the Week: What would you do with your $400,000 advance?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2017)

Was there a technical glitch in this episode?  Bryan started doing the patron books then mid-description it jumped to near the end of the answers to the question of the week?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Anma Natsu said:


> Was there a technical glitch in this episode? Bryan started doing the patron books then mid-description it jumped to near the end of the answers to the question of the week?


I listen on iTunes. It was fine for me. Baby Cohen's debut week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I listen on iTunes. It was fine for me. Baby Cohen's debut week.


I do too. It looks like the file was updated though. When I listened yesterday, it was 47 minutes, and now its 50 minutes and the hiccup at that spot is fixed


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 147 of the _Sell More Books Show_: Microsoft, Audio Monopolies, and Indie Print.

What You'll Learn: 
How nonfiction authors can use LinkedIn to promote their books
What is preventing authors from being as prolific as pulp writers
What easy workaround PC owners can use to access Vellum
How Kobo plans to get more indies and small presses into libraries
What new changes authors who publish through Pronoun can expect
What new online retailer readers can soon turn to for ebooks
How an agreement between Audible and Amazon will affect the audiobook market
Why Data Guy says comparing print vs. digital book sales is the wrong question

Question of the Week: If you were publishing an audiobook on Audible today, given the potential of change in the next 7 years, would you go exclusive for higher royalties, or non-exclusive to take advantage of the potential new channels?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Katheris said:


> If Microsoft don't force me to exclusivity (which for me IS gatekeeping, like you or not), I will certainly deal with them.


It's not up to you if you are in KU of course, but I agree.


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 148 of the _Sell More Books Show_: Indie Co-ops, Midlist Managers, and NY Times Bestseller List.

What You'll Learn: 
What made the top marketing strategies of 2016 and what to expect now
Why authors shouldn't take down books with bad reviews and what they can do
What marketing advice authors can use from the Digital Book World conference
What authors stand to win (and lose) in Amazon's Storyteller Contest
Why the publishing industry should imitate the 90s-grunge music movement
Why one author thinks indies need to ban together and form a co-op
How one author's KDP account was suspended and how he got it back
What changes The New York Times is making to its bestseller lists

Question of the Week: What should indies who've been targeting the bestseller lists do with their time and money now that they have less of a chance to make a list?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

Ha.... 

I was around in San Francisco and the Pacific NW during the grunge explosion. 

And that alone made me click the link to listen to your podcast.


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 149 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "PayPal, Scout Leaderboard, and RIP Shelfie."

What You'll Learn: 
Which strategies succeeded and which failed for one author's book promotion
How authors can switch genres and live up to reader expectations
How indies can expand their audiobook reach with Author's Republic
How Smashwords authors can get their ebooks into libraries
How Radish differs from other short serialized fiction startups
What new ways readers can get involved in the Kindle Scout Program
Why Shelfie has closed its business and how readers can save their ebooks
How readers may be able to buy kindle books with their PayPal accounts

Question of the Week: Which of these three stories will have the most impact on Indies' bottom line over the next few years: the Radish payment model, the Kindle Scout Leaderboard system, or PayPal integrating with Amazon and why?


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 150 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Memory Lane, Author Bait, and Newspaper Recognition."

What You'll Learn: 
Why writers should be selective when offering content in exchange for exposure
What indies should consider before seeking advice from other authors
How authors can balance the creative and business sides of their business
Why one author is suing her agent for over two million dollars
What Romance publisher is closing down their business and why
Why authors should ask questions before signing with a small publisher
What new improvements Pronoun and Draft2Digital made to their platform
How bestselling indies were featured in the London Times and what they said about their success

Question of the Week: When did you start listening to The Sell More Books Show? Do any memories stick out as the moment you decided to stick with the show for the long haul? (Also, feel free to add any comedic moments you remember from the past 149 episodes!)

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 151 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Small Presses, Old Work, and Sensitivity."

What You'll Learn: 
How indies can boost their book launch by reaching out to fellow authors
How authors can get the most out of working with a professional cover designer
How one newsletter service is helping authors promote books
What features authors can expect from the newly released KDP Print
What one author has to say about reaching the top spot on Amazon Author Rankings
Why some authors should consider hiring a sensitivity reader
Why authors may soon get refunds from Amazon Marketing Services
Why one author decided not to settle for 'good enough'
Why one bestselling indie author says she started a publishing company

Question of the Week: If you found some old stories on your hard drive or in your attic, would you polish them up or publish them right away as-is? Answer honestly given your current production schedule!

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 152 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Indie Launches, Kobo Plus, Pronoun vs. Publish Drive vs. Street Lib."

What You'll Learn: 
Why authors shouldn't waste time worrying about piracy
How authors can improve their finances by abandoning a paycheck mentality
How authors can improve mailing list strategies based on one author's data
How one thriller writer became the number one bestseller in the US and UK
What Amazon is changing in its affiliate program and how it affects authors
How Street Lib and Publish Drive stack up to other publishing platforms
How authors and readers can participate in China's web novel self-publishing
What authors and readers can expect from Kobo's unlimited subscription
How a bestselling author achieved the best book launch of his career

Question of the Week: Have you used or do you plan to use Pronoun, Street Lib, or Publish Drive? If so, what's your experience been so far. If not, what's keeping you away?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Gentleman Zombie said:


> Ha....
> I was around in San Francisco and the Pacific NW during the grunge explosion.
> And that alone made me click the link to listen to your podcast.


Whatever works . I would've definitely replied to this in a timely fashion if my notifications were working!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 153 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Tap, Overhead Costs, and Author Earnings International."

What You'll Learn: 
What are the signs of burnout and what authors can do to combat it
How one author is defying conventional practices to achieve success
What small changes authors can make to improve their book launch
Why one author says indies should slow down their publishing process
What new way readers can experience stories on Wattpad
Why one Pulitzer Prize winning author preferred poverty over a 9-to-5 job
How traditional publishers are losing sales from a faulty economic mindset
Why one hybrid author is turning down traditional publishing offers

Question of the Week: Which upstart group of small publishers do you think Data Guy is referring to in his tease for the next Author Earnings report and why?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 154 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Verified Reviews, Patricia Cornwell, and Bookouture."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can convince bestsellers to write their book foreword
How indies can take their author bios to the next level
How indies can use Reedsy's new resource to discover writing contests
Why publishers in India are recruiting teenagers to write YA novels
Why one indie says the relationship between authors and publishers is backwards
What new subscription service Libro.FM is offering and how it helps indie bookstores
What new ebook acquisition Hachette has made and how it will affect authors
Why reviews from ARC readers and book bloggers may become less effective
Why one bestselling author traded in her traditional publisher for an Amazon imprint

Question of the Week: With word spreading that Amazon can get books to #1 with some major launches and better terms for authors, will more big-time trad pub authors join Amazon imprints? Why or why not?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 155 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Glasstree, Audio Partnerships, and The Golden Age of TV."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors discover their ideal readers through retailers and social media
How authors can build strong relationships with their fans
How authors can improve the effectiveness of their Amazon Marketing Ads
Why more and more film and TV producers are looking to books for their next project
How academic authors can gain more control and royalties with a new publishing platform
Why one bestselling traditionally published author is trying her hand at self-publishing
What new audiobook projects Hachette has in store and who they are working with
Why one successful romance author has sworn off chasing bestseller lists

Question of the Week: What do you think is the One Thing you should be focusing on to get more readers and why? Also, which one of us is Toots and which one is Puddle?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 156 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Blurbs, Data, and Amazon Books in Chicago (Our Third Anniversary Show)."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can increase sales by redesigning their back covers
How authors can improve their book blurbs with data from BookBub's A/B tests
Why one traditionally published author says writers should aspire to be cockroaches
What readers in Chicago can expect from the new Amazon Books store
Where authors can access articles and advice from trusted indie experts
How Data Guy collects industry data and what ongoing trends mean for authors
How indie booksellers and publishers are expanding their reach
How proper preparation can make all the difference when collaborating with others

Question of the Week: Who would your dream author collaboration be with and where would you go to write?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 157 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Slow Writing, Souq, and the Amazon Influencer Program."

What You'll Learn:
How one small change to an email signature can encourage sales
Which back matter elements are most effective at increasing sales
What challenges one author overcame while recording his audiobook
How authors can make the most of Kobo and reach more readers
How slow writers can succeed in today's digital economy
What new program Hachette has created to encourage diversity in publishing
Why authors may soon be able to sell ebooks in the Middle East
What new changes Amazon is making to its affiliate program

Question of the Week: Do you feel like a slow writer can succeed in the self-publishing world? Why or why not?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 158 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Page Flip, Amazon Cash, and Windows Ebooks."

What You'll Learn: 
Why you should connect with C-listers instead of A-listers
How to use Google Analytics to learn more about your readers
The two types of email newsletters you should consider writing
Why Kobo decided to acquire Shelfie and integrate it into its platform
Whether or not Jim thinks the Windows e-bookstore will be a success
Why Jim thinks Kindle Create is a dumb idea
Whether or not you should take the money if you're offered $5,000
How Amazon Cash could work to sell you more books
How the Page Flip feature may still be costing authors money

Question of the Week: Why hasn't Amazon fixed the Page Flip feature after six months of it being an issue?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 159 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Copyright Infringement, Audible Gifting, and the Kindle Unlimited Survey" (featuring J. Thorn).

What You'll Learn: 
How writers can learn from the mistakes of three authors
What one author says she would do differently if she could start again
What tips authors can use to increase the accuracy of Dragon software
Why Amazon Cash is a useful option for households with no bank account
Why one author says trying to stop pirates can damage your career
Why indie books could become the next generations' classic novels
How a new Kindle Worlds policy is changing what stories can be submitted
How authors may need a new method of getting copies to audiobook reviewers
What a survey can tell authors about the reading habits of KU subscribers

Question of the Week: Do you think Kindle Unlimited will be significantly larger in 3-5 years? If so, how will it impact indie authors going forward?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 160 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Kickstarter Guests, Five Days Free, and Amazon in Australia."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can optimize Facebook ads and make needed adjustments
How authors can make the most of their five free days in KDP Select
What indies can learn from one author's experience with KDP Print
How one new distribution platform plans to increase author discoverability
What new Amazon tool is making it easier to manage subscriptions
What new authors can learn from peach tree farmers
Why Amazon is invading Australian and how readers and writers will benefit
What new policy change Kickstarter has made that could boost support

Question of the Week: Do you think Kickstarter's new feature to let guests contribute without signing up will increase the chances of funding for publishing projects? Why or why not?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 161 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Breaking the Rules, ACX International, and Writing on Planes."

What You'll Learn: 
How one author earns a living with his short stories
How authors can boost sales by making the most of Amazon Author Central pages
How one author says his OCD helped him to write a bestseller
What a recent Amazon survey says about Chinese digital readership
What new services 99 Designs is offering and how authors can benefit
Why authors should keep careful track of their story rights
How one indie author found success despite breaking all the rules
Why authors outside the US may be unable to add their audiobooks to Audible

Question of the Week: What do you think is a fair price for a custom book cover? What have you spent on covers in the past?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 162 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Fake News, Buy Boxes, and Activating Fans."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can tell the real experts from the posers
How authors can activate their readers into true fans and evangelists
How authors can optimize their Also-Boughts and why it is important
What compromises Amazon is making to continue to sell in the EU
How a new publishing experiment at Tor Labs is shaping book production
What new resource Amazon is only giving to its imprint authors
Why new changes to Amazon's Buy Box are upsetting publishers
Why reports about ebook sales dropping are dubious at best

Question of the Week: What are some ways you could activate your true fans to become evangelists for your books? How do you think your readers would react?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 163 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Amazon Ads, Writing for Exposure, and KFC Romance Novels."

What You'll Learn: 
Why one author was kicked out of KU and what he plans to do now
What were the most memorable moments from the Smarter Artist Summit
How authors can use multiple layers of branding to connect with readers
What spicy side dish did KFC serve up for Mother's Day
What legal action booksellers in California are taking against the "Autograph Law"
Which words in each genre's book description are most popular and how they can help
Why some authors are arguing in favor and against writing for exposure
Why authors misunderstand Amazon ads' worth and how to improve calculations

Question of the Week: What's your experience been like with Amazon Ads thus far? Which of Brian Meeks' tips do you think you'll apply to your author business and why?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 164 of the _Sell More Books Show:_ "Amazon Charts, Readthrough Rate, and The Grey Nebula."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors and freelancers can stay in shape and avoid injury on the job
What are some of the pros and cons for writing spinoff books for series
How word of mouth marketing helped one author gain exposure for his book
Where and how Amazon is expanding its Prime Reading program
Why one author took 15 years to publish her book and what advice she has for writers
What common mistakes authors should avoid to improve their chances with BookBub
How authors can calculate Read Through Rates and why they should
Why more and more indie authors are landing Hollywood TV and movie deals
What is Amazon's response to NYT and USAT bestseller lists and how it will affect indies

Question of the Week: If you were creating a name for an Amazon bestseller list, what would you call it and why?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 165 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Charts Backlash, Mobile Reading, and Amazon Ads Experiments" with Amy Teegan.

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can use the right kind of rest to refuel their creative juices
Why some authors are putting obstacles between readers and their books
How authors can optimize their Amazon ads for both fiction and nonfiction
What features a new serialized reading app has to offer
What new content Scribd has added to its subscription service
Where the newest Amazon Books opened and how publications and professionals reacted
Why Publishers Weekly questions the placement of Amazon imprint books on its Charts
What one author's annual revenue review says about the state of the indie market

Question of the Week: When it comes to subscription services, would you rather have unlimited content per month, or limited access?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 166 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Vellum 2.0, Six-Figure Audio Contracts, and Saying No."

What You'll Learn: 
How to say no to too many commitments
What authors should consider when hiring a personal assistant
How authors can get into the marketing mindset with "ninja tactics"
What prices authors can expect to pay when self-publishing their books
Why we think some trad pubs are having a nice 2017
Where Audible Creation Exchange (ACX) is expanding its services
Why one author says fake ebooks on Amazon are stronger than ever
What new updates are available on Vellum's interior design software
How one indie author is breaking records with his latest audio-only deal

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!

Question of the Week: How much have you paid for print formatting in the past? Are you willing to fork out $250 one-time to let you format all your future print books?


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 167 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Whispersync, Six-Figure Authors, and the New KDP Dashboard."

What You'll Learn: 
How a new feature from BookBub can boost your pre-orders
Why Goodreads Giveaways could be worthwhile after all (with the help from a new feature)
How to use your customer reviews to enhance your keyword research
Why Penguin is getting into the shirt business
What we think about BookFunnel trying out bundling
Why Jim thinks the new KDP Dashboard already needs a re-do
Why Bryan thinks Whispersync is upping its prices
What attributes six-figure authors tend to have in common

Question of the Week: When you see that six-figure authors have an average of 30 books written, does that motivate you or discourage you? What do you think you would have to do to get that many books on your backlist?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 168 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Findaway Voices, KENP Drops, and One-Click Foreign Rights" featuring Lindsay Buroker.

What You'll Learn: 
How busy authors can organize projects to make the most of their time
How authors can calculate when is the best time to send emails
How authors can use Facebook Messenger to reach new readers
What Amazon deal is shaking up the grocery industry and how it will affect shoppers
What new feature Facebook is testing out and how it will affect authors
How a buy button can help increase translation rights sales
What one group of KU authors is saying about the payout drop in May
How authors can take control of their audiobook sales and promotions

Question of the Week: Would you give up the 40% royalties from going exclusive with ACX to get lower royalties but gain price control from D2D and FV?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 169 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Amazon Beta Testing, Author Obligation, and Being Prolific."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can use emotion to create attention-grabbing titles
Why authors' websites should evolve with their career
How one prolific writer left traditional publishing and kept cranking out books
What a recent survey says about each generation's library habits
How a deal between Harper Collins and Hoopla will affect library patrons
What tactics authors should employ according to the 2017 SmashWords survey
What changes Amazon is making to its buy options and what it might mean
What successful authors owe their communities according to a publishing expert

Question of the Week: What do successful authors owe the community?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Abigail Dunard said:


> Check out Episode 169 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Amazon Beta Testing, Author Obligation, and Being Prolific."
> 
> What You'll Learn:
> How authors can use emotion to create attention-grabbing titles
> ...


A couple of weeks ago, when Jim was away, Brian mentioned having more diverse co-hosts filling in when either him or Jim are out. The next week, they had Lindsay Broker--who I like--but I was hoping they would include a co-host from a different historically marginalized group, like an author of color or an author with different abilities.

I think those voices are missing in podcasting.


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 170 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Fast vs. Slow, Reader Engagement, and $2.8 Billion."

What You'll Learn:
Why authors need to evolve with the changing publishing industry
How authors can find the ideal page count for their nonfiction books
How authors can revive book sales after its momentum wears off
What freebie Amazon is including with its new Kindle Paperwhite
How authors can start building brand loyalty and a healthy fan base
Why one author deleted 3,200 subscribers from her mailing list
Why one author is urging authors to slow down their production rates
What one publishing analyst says about the current state of the industry

Question of the Week: Do you believe Michael Cader's estimates of the size of the ebook marketplace? Are they too high, too low, or just right, and why?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Noted.


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Moist_Tissue said:


> A couple of weeks ago, when Jim was away, Brian mentioned having more diverse co-hosts filling in when either him or Jim are out. The next week, they had Lindsay Broker--who I like--but I was hoping they would include a co-host from a different historically marginalized group, like an author of color or an author with different abilities.
> I think those voices are missing in podcasting.


Thanks, MT. It was great having May Sage on in our lab segment a while back, and Monica Leonelle as a guest co-host even further back. But if you have any suggestions of any other authors of color or different abilities, I'm happy to take them under consideration!

And sorry for not responding earlier. I can't get notifications to work on this thread for some reason.


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 171 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Amazon Prime, Going Against the Grain, and the Return of Google Play."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can keep their backlist fresh and why they should
Why authors need to create and expand their publishing ecosystem
How authors can use Instafreebie to attract reviewers and beta readers
How new legislation in the EU could endanger small booksellers
What authors can expect from Google Play Book's Partner Program
Why one author is angry with those who say self-publishing is expensive
How one author achieved success by challenging best practices
How many customers have joined Amazon Prime and what it means for us

Question of the Week: How would you go against the conventional wisdom of self-publishing to try a new marketing or publishing experiment?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 172 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Thinking Small, Author Bullying, and Scammers Hit #1."

What You'll Learn:
How writers can advance from starving artists to successful authors
What authors should look for in beta readers and how to get the best results
How authors can use one survey's results to gauge optimal pricing
What marketing tactics separate successful authors from low-earning authors
How indies can strengthen their fanbase with an author app
How cult-like author leaders operate and how to avoid their cyberbullying
How a Hungarian publishing distribution startup caught Google's eye
Why authors need to think small to build a devoted fanbase
Why one author advocate says the Kindle Store is officially broken

Question of the Week: Do you think Amazon will do anything about its click-farming problem? Why or why not?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## whistlelock (Jun 30, 2015)

I mean, I get that dark impulse to game a system to your advantage but how do you even find the people to click farm your book?  #askingforanunethicalfriend #kthanksbye


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

whistlelock said:


> I mean, I get that dark impulse to game a system to your advantage but how do you even find the people to click farm your book? #askingforanunethicalfriend #kthanksbye


Hahaha. There are dark corners of the internet from which you may not return. This includes forums where you can buy these sorts of services. I'm one of the few to make the journey back to the light, but I wouldn't recommend repeating my journey .


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 173 of the _Sell More Book Show_: "China Literature, Facebook Groups, and International Wattpad."

What You'll Learn:
Why one author wiped the slate clean to publish under a new pen name
What one trait successful creatives have in common
Why authors should care about Also Boughts and how to better target readers
Why more male authors are disguising their gender with pen names
What new features readers can expect from Instafreebie's app
How Facebook Groups are changing and how it affects authors
What new marketplace is now open for Wattpad authors
How a Chinese publishing platform is challenging Kindle

Question of the Week: How long will it take for mobile reading to take over as the primary form of online reading in the U.S. and why?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Bryan Cohen said:


> Thanks, MT. It was great having May Sage on in our lab segment a while back, and Monica Leonelle as a guest co-host even further back. But if you have any suggestions of any other authors of color or different abilities, I'm happy to take them under consideration!
> 
> And sorry for not responding earlier. I can't get notifications to work on this thread for some reason.


Thank you for getting back to me. Have you considered Michelle Spiva? She was recently on the Rocking Self Publishing podcast.


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 174 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Kindle Unlimited 3.0, Six-Figure Steps, and the Power of Habit."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can juggle their day job, family life, and a writing career
What is the number one trait of successful creatives
How authors can make the most of their BookBub experience
How a new app is bringing readers together over their favorite books
What new changes in international tax law could mean for indie authors
How authors can improve their conversion rates with Kobo's new features
How version 3.0 of Kindle Unlimited pages read will impact you as an author
What three things writers need to master to become a six-figure author

Question of the Week: As a reader, what makes you put down a book in the first 10%? Conversely, what makes you keep reading and read on to future books in the series?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 175 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Augmented Reality, Texting Stories, and Whale Readers."

What You'll Learn:
How authors can use sales and social media data to reach fans worldwide
How authors can expand their fan base with best practices from the pros
How authors can evolve their writing to resonate with their readers
What new way authors can get their ebooks into libraries
What new interactive features Wattpad has added to its Tap app
What strategies one YA author used in her Amazon ad campaigns
Why one blogger thinks Amazon has plans to add VR to ebooks
Why whale readers are so important and what authors can do to keep them

Question of the Week: Which is going to hit big first and why: texting-based stories or stories with augmented or virtual reality?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 176 of the _Sell More Book Show_: "IndiePicks, YA Hate, and Hallmark Publishing."

What You'll Learn:
How authors can take their marketing to the next level with a major campaign
How writers can build their careers with tips from six-figure authors
How authors can decrease their newsletter spam reports and unsubscribes
What Amazon policy changes will affect third party sellers and buyers
What new developments at the Hallmark Channel could mean for indies
Why one author says Amazon only cares when the exclusivity rule is broken
What new resource is hoping to connect indie authors with librarians
Why some readers are protesting a controversial YA book via Twitter

Question of the Week: Is it fair for readers to leave customer reviews en masse if they haven't yet read the book? How can publishers and retailers avoid situations like this in the future?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 177 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Bestseller Lists, Nook First Look, and Half-a-Million Downloads."

What You'll Learn: 
How gender-specific copy can increase your ad conversion rate
How to fix some common indie author mistakes
Why writing by hand can help you push past writer's block
Why Jim thinks Australia's marketplace for trad pub could be a good thing
How to use Smashwords' new feature to make more sales
Why using a Google Doc is making Nook's latest feature look unprofessional
How KU's drop in earnings per page relates to Jim's decision to become an entrepreneur
Why the New York Times left _Dominion Rising_ off its list

Question of the Week: Why do some authors spend time getting angry about fellow indies attempting to get on bestseller lists when they could instead learn from the marketing successes of box sets like _Dominion Rising_?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 178 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Book Covers, Video Storytelling, and Banned on Nook."

What You'll Learn: 
How joining a dream team of collaborators can launch author careers
How one author improved sales with updated backlist covers
Why authors need to readjust their mindset when selling in Kindle Unlimited
What new updates Medium is implementing and how they benefit writers
What new Amazon feature is making it easier to assess reader interest
What app Wattpad is rolling out and how it helps creators connect with fans
What new scandal has infiltrated the New York Times bestseller ranks
Why some erotic writers are upset over changes in Nook's content policy

Question of the Week: Given the release of Wattpad's Raccoon video app, do you think video storytelling will ever become a part of your author business? Why or why not?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Moist_Tissue said:


> Thank you for getting back to me. Have you considered Michelle Spiva? She was recently on the Rocking Self Publishing podcast.


Hey, MT! I'll look into her. Sorry again about the slow reply. Maybe we should just do PMs since this thread doesn't notify me anymore .


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 179 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "WordPress 5.0, Getting Personal, and Creating a Multiverse."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can improve their email click rates with a personal touch
How authors can recognize and overcome their writing insecurities
How authors can improve Facebook ad performance with experimentation
Why authors shouldn't underestimate the selling potential of short stories
How a new change to the WordPress framework could have major website repercussions
What advice bestselling author Hugh Howey gave to beginning writers
How to create a multi-author universe and what benefits writers can expect
Why some authors claim that Playster is discriminating against LGBT+ books

Question of the Week: Would it be as big a story if a major retailer like Amazon allegedly discriminated against LGBT books, or is the story the same magnitude no matter where that discrimination happens?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 180 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Kobo Audiobooks, AMS Advice, and Scammer Crackdowns."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can synchronize their launch dates across online retailers
What are the most common rookie mistakes and how to avoid them
How authors can boost their readership with a free email swap service
How one teacher inspired a new generation of self-published authors
What changes Amazon Marketing Services should make to improve its platform
Why the indie community needs to prepare for a new wave of writers
How to make sure your Amazon Ads are performing their best
What audiobook enthusiasts can expect from Kobo's subscription service
How Amazon plans to crack down on Kindle Direct Publishing scammers

Question of the Week: How much would your earnings have to drop to consider going wide instead of in KU? Also, would you consider leaving if Amazon's actions against the scammers aren't effective? Why or why not?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 181 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "iPhone X, Author Customer Support, and Chance the Rapper."

What You'll Learn: 
What authors can learn from Apple's underwhelming iPhone X announcement
How authors can attract followers on social media in less time
How authors can improve email engagement with soap opera sequences
How KDP customer service can customize its communication with authors
What best lessons Joanna Penn learned in her 6th year as an author
How betting against digital is coming back to haunt traditional publishers
Why erotica classification could go too far if applied across the board
What indie authors can learn from Chance the Rapper

Question of the Week: At what point should an indie be considered a "sellout?"

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 182 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Michael Hyatt, Kindle in China, and the Future of Nook."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can jumpstart their launch by zeroing in on their audience
How authors can avoid the most common mistakes in indie publishing
Why starting the day with mental junk food can have long-lasting effects
What Amazon's newest move in China could mean for its future plans
Why authors need to adjust their attitudes about Intellectual Property
Why Canada could be the battleground for an Amazon vs. Kobo audio throw-down
What you should consider about David Gaughran's investigative report on Michael Hyatt
What is Barnes & Noble's new plan for Nook and how will it affect the company

Question of the Week: Is Barnes & Noble getting a tech partner or selling its ebook and e-reader business a good thing for authors or a bad thing and why?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 183 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Bookfunnel Direct Sales, Hurricane Relief, and Facebook Ads" with Michael Cooper.

What You'll Learn: 
How Michael Cooper has gotten stellar results from his Facebook Ads
Why Bryan and Anne R. Allen disagree on one point about pen names
Why you shouldn't just look at genre when selecting your next book to write
Why you shouldn't just focus on price when promoting your books
How Marcel Proust scammed a French newspaper when self-publishing his book
How you can give back to hurricane victims using your books
What surprising statistic the AAP showed off in its latest report
Why David Gaughran doesn't believe cheating is ever necessary
Why Bookfunnel's new direct sales integration is a game-changer

Question of the Week: If you don't yet use Facebook Ads, what's the main reason you don't include them as part of your marketing?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 184 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "iBook Issues, Draft2Digital Affiliates, and Amazon X-Ray."

What You'll Learn:
What indies can learn from a non-fiction author who broke seven figures
Why one prolific author thinks indies should do away with beta readers
What indies can learn from one author's failed relaunch attempt
What one survey of traditionally published Romance books says about diversity
How authors can improve reader engagement with Amazon's X-Ray
How authors can benefit from Draft2Digital's new affiliate program
Why Romance authors are upset about a review in _The New York Times_
What changes Apple made that could hurt its place in the ebook market

Question of the Week: Do you use iBooks? How do you think it compares to other ebook marketplaces and why?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 185 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "KDP Jumpstart, CreateSpace, and Seven-Figure Deals."

What You'll Learn:
Why indie authors should try to land guest appearances on podcasts
Why authors may want to sign up for the BookBub ad waiting list
What author introverts can do to improve their social media presence
Why one indie entrepreneur refuses to expand his business
How authors can build their brand with best practices from a bestseller
How first-time authors can learn the basics of self-publishing with KDP
What CreateSpace change could increase print on demand costs
Why traditional publishers are pulling out the big bucks for new book deals

Question of the Week: When are you planning to start using KDP Print? What will you miss the most about CreateSpace when it's eventually closed?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 186 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Amazon Brings Down the Hammer, Wide Release Strategies, and Audible Car Mode."

What You'll Learn:
Why authors should put off learning skills until they are needed
How one author used preorder promotions to launch a bestseller
How authors can target audiences to create books with perennial appeal
What readers can expect from Wattpad's new Premium subscription
How parents of young readers can save on an Amazon Rapids subscription
What new Audible features are making daily commutes a little easier
Why KU exclusive and wide authors should use different marketing methods
Why Amazon is stripping some innocent authors of their books' ranking

Question of the Week: Has your spouse/significant other ever read your books? How involved are they in your publishing process and why?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 187 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Piracy, MailChimp, and Consistent Sales."

What You'll Learn: 
Why indies authors need to ditch their imposter syndrome
How authors can stay motivated and win the NaNoWriMo challenge
Why authors should adjust MailChimp's new default opt-in settings
What one financial mistake cost John Grisham millions of dollars
How the new Kindle app design makes it easier to read on phone
What authors can do in the wake of Amazon's rank manipulation crackdown
Why Twitter has locked some indies out of their accounts and how to avoid it
Why pirated ebooks may not be as harmless to publishing as some think

Question of the Week: Given Amazon's recent rank stripping of promoted books, do you think you'll do fewer launch-style promotions and go for the slow and steady approach? Why or why not?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 188 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Pronoun Closing, Audible Romance, and Five-Year Goals" with Honoree Corder.

What You'll Learn: 
How writers can use goal-setting to move from hobbyist to professional
What Twitter workaround authors can use to add email subscribers
How authors can save time and stay on track with weekly meetings
What new changes are in store for US brick-and-mortar booksellers
What story trends are gaining popularity with young Wattpad readers
What new Kindle app Amazon created especially for Indian readers
What new Audible service is sure to make Romance readers swoon
Why authors who distribute with Pronoun need to look for other options

Question of the Week: Should we have seen the closure of Macmillan's Pronoun coming? What should we do in the future to be prepared for major changes in the industry?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 189 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "The Sell More Books Show Summit, Indie Stability, and Tips from 20 Books Vegas."

What You'll Learn: 
Find out how to join Jim & Bryan for the Sell More Books Show Summit in May!
What should you keep in mind when you come up with your 7 Amazon keywords
What Jim would do if he had four books to publish right now
How to develop your mindset for doing the work every single day
Whether or not it's worth your time to focus on libraries
Which popular book series is about to become an augmented reality game
Why it might soon be easier to get into Google Play directly (maybe)
Which Pronoun substitutes you should consider using for publishing aggregation
How you should treat your business in the stabilizing indie marketplace

Question of the Week: Are you coming to the Sell More Books Show Summit on May 4-6, 2018 in Chicago? What are you most looking forward to about the conference?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 190 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Mark from Kobo, Buk, and Automatic Email Sequences."

What You'll Learn: 
Why authors need to block out other people's voices while writing
How authors can use large-scale industry trends to improve sales
What automated email sequence one author uses to hook readers
How Leadpages can help take the hassle out of Facebook Ads
How authors can select passages from their books with shareable links
Which marketing trends will become obsolete in 2018
One writer's nightmare prediction of Amazon's entertainment ambitions
What service KDP Print is now offering select authors
Why Kobo Writing Life is saying goodbye to a familiar face

Question of the Week: Which marketing strategies that work in 2017 do you think will fade away in 2018 and why?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 191 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Kindle's 10th Anniversary, Going Wide, and From Indie to Trad and Back."

What You'll Learn:
What publishing services authors should avoid at all costs
What steps one author took in her move from KU to wide distribution
When authors should boost Facebook posts and when to use ads
Why one Wattpad author went traditional then returned to her indie lifestyle
What are Millennials' reading habits and what it means for authors
How two men achieved the bestseller rank and what they did to get there
What some authors speculate is triggering Amazon rank stripping
Why Kindle Store was more important to Amazon's growth than the device

Question of the Week: What do you think has been the biggest innovation in publishing since the Kindle device went live in 2007 and why?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 192 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Premium Goodreads Giveaways, Loose Id, and Chat Bots."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can hook readers with short, catchy taglines
How authors can overcome career-damaging Imposter Syndrome
How two Romance authors ward off distraction and stay productive
How chat bots could impact what's left of Facebook's organic reach
Why erotic publishing company Loose Id is closing down
What new move PublishDrive is making to expand their operation
Why authors should think twice before signing up with Audible Romance
What authors can expect from Goodreads new Giveaway program

Question of the Week: Would you pay $599 for a Premium Goodreads Giveaway? Why or why not?

Click  here  to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## ZsofiaMacho (Sep 8, 2017)

Abigail Dunard said:


> Check out Episode 192 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Premium Goodreads Giveaways, Loose Id, and Chat Bots."
> 
> What You'll Learn:
> How authors can hook readers with short, catchy taglines
> ...


Thank you for the mention


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 193 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "LitRPG Trademark, Patreon Fees, and Estate Planning."

What You'll Learn: 
Why authors should think like Jeff Bezos when dealing with Amazon reps
Why authors need to think like artisans, not manufacturers
How one author used research to earn five figures a month
How sci-fi authors can submit their story to SWFA's storybundle
What new cover design styles are expected to thrive in 2018
How Hoopla is expanding its young reader and comic book catalog
Why authors should plan their IP estates now and how to get started
Why creators are frustrated with Patreon's new payment structure
How one author trademarked "LitRPG" and what it means for the genre

Question of the Week: If you created or popularized a term that later became a successful product or genre for multiple people, would you consider trademarking it? Why or why not?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 194 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Reporting Delays, Patreon Backtracks, and KU on the Rise."

What You'll Learn: 
How to avoid the pitfalls of quitting your 9-5 to become an author
How to make sure you're meeting and exceeding reader expectations
Why "writing the next book" should always be on your to-do list
Why Patreon decided to walk back their fee changes
Which books hit the top of Amazon's 2017 Most Read chart
The size and growth of the audiobook industry
How much the Kindle Unlimited pool has increased in the last few months
What issues Amazon reporting (and authors) have faced in the last few weeks

Question of the Week: How do you cope with negativity and other things that don't go well in your business? How might you change the way you react going forward in 2018?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 195 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "2017: The Year in Review."

What You'll Learn: 
Jim and Bryan's ups and downs from 2017
Which ad platform was the #1 for authors this year
Which e-book aggregator closed suddenly and the other providers aiming to take their place
Whether ebooks, print, or audio was the biggest growth sector of publishing in 2017
Why scammers were able to take over in 2017
Why authors complained so much in 2017 and what they can do differently

Question of the Week: What do you think was the biggest story of 2017 and why?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 196 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Scams, Engagement, and Actual Bigfoot Romance."

What You'll Learn: 
Where authors can gather more reviews for their audiobooks
How indies can combat common health problems facing writers
How to set writing goals for 2018 and overcome probable failure
What changes Playster has made to its unlimited audiobook service
What new changes Amazon is making to its author portals
How one man transformed from cancer survivor to bestseller
How the new US tax law will affect indie authors
How Facebook's revised News Feed algorithm will affect authors
What one literary magazine did to upset the indie author community

Question of the Week: If you got an email like the one NY Literary Magazine sent out, would you respond with anger or would you try to make the sender understand the error of their ways?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 197 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Ethics, Page Stuffing, and the Constitution."

What You'll Learn: 
Why midlevel authors should slow down or pick up the pace
How authors get into the right money and business mindset
How one author journeyed from KU dependent to fully wide
How one author's rank was stripped for the third time
What new and continuing trends will authors see in 2018
Why Indian girls are falling behind in access to the internet
How scammers are stuffing books and how to detect the fakes
How one cease-and-desist letter took a book to the top of the Kindle and paperback charts

Question of the Week: By linking to a free preview far at the end of an unlabeled multi-book collection, did the romance author we discussed do something opportunistic or simply unethical? If you saw a similar tweak that could get you more pages read from KU, would you do it if you knew Amazon was unlikely to take action? Why or why not?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 198 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Fifty Percent KDP Royalties, Sales Page Heat Maps, and Facebook Algorithm Changes."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can optimize their first pages to hook readers
How authors can reward fans with Book Funnel direct sales
How authors can improve their chances on Kindle Scout
What crowdfunding startup is trying to attract new authors
Which retailers are expanding into the Arabic language ebook market
How one indie book became the highest-ranked thriller on GoodReads
Where readers spend the most time looking on Amazon book pages
Why an Amazon royalty rate error has authors speculating
What Facebook News Feed changes mean for authors

Question of the Week: Do you think Amazon's inclusion of a 50% KDP royalty rate was a mistake or an indication of some future plan? If Amazon does have plans for the royalty rate, what do you think they are and why? And what do you think we should do special for Episode 200?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 199 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Bookstat, Author Earnings, and the Top 50 Indies."

What You'll Learn: 
Why authors need to narrow down their target audience
How authors can boost reader engagement with riddles
What best practices indies should use in Facebook Group interactions
How one author earned back the rights to traditionally published books
What Amazon is trying to accomplish with Prime cost increases
Why more than 50 CreateSpace employees are losing their jobs
How Data Guy's new company plans to improve industry data
What the new Author Earning Report says about the state of indie publishing

Question of the Week: Did Data Guy sell out by starting BookStat? Why or why not?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 200 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Kobo & Walmart, Apple Books, & Bookstat Backlash."

What You'll Learn:
How nonfiction authors can test their titles to maximize sales
How one author sold 1,000 copies over the holiday season
How authors can boost sales and reach more readers on Kobo
Why some indies are upset about the latest Author Earnings Report
How authors can identify and avoid Author Solutions clones
What Barnes & Noble is doing to revamp its self-publishing platform
What Apple's latest ebookstore renovations will mean for authors
What Wal-Mart has planned for breaking into the ebook market publishing

Question of the Week: What's your first reaction to Kobo and Walmart teaming up? Do you think you'll sell more books on Kobo as a result of the partnership? Why or why not?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 201 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Stirring up Controversy, Patreon Income, and Ghost Stories on Twitter."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can take their mailing list to the next level
Why writers should create logos for their author brand
How one author reached new readers with Grabbr
What Amazon is doing to help the fight against breast cancer
What new changes are coming to Amazon Marketing Services
How one author gained one million Twitter followers with his story
What one hybrid author earned from her writing last year
How Draft2Digital plans to improve discoverability in 2018
Why one author says indies shouldn't be afraid to take a stand

Question of the Week: Should you avoid feeding the trolls and keep your career's status quo or is it better to feed the trolls for a chance at growing your business (with a chance of taking a hit as well)? And why?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 202 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Book2Pod, Bradbury, and Going International."

What You'll Learn: 
How one zombie fiction author found a horde of hungry readers
What authors should consider before creating an audiobook
How authors can expand their reach in international markets
What new market StreetLib is entering for the first time
Why one trad pub author is starting a one-off publishing company
How the Washington Post has changed its bestseller list
How Audible plans to shake up the standard publishing model
Why Michael Anderle is ranting on the 20Booksto50K group

Question of the Week: What's going to be bigger in five years: audiobooks or ebooks? And why?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 203 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Jim's Contract, B&N Layoffs, and Pricing at $9.99."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can boost their number of reader reviews
How one author moved outside his comfort zone into success
How authors can improve productivity with time management tips
What one author survey revealed about Facebook ad results
How Wattpad is making moves in US TV production
What new changes authors can expect from Kindle Worlds
What some authors are saying about the $9.99 price point
What unexpected layoffs could mean for Barnes & Noble

Question of the Week: Would you ever consider pricing your ebooks at $9.99? Why or why not? If you ever have priced your books higher than average, did you see any results?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 204 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Social Media Shaming, CreateSpace Money Laundering, and the Next Generation of Readers."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can build a business around their personality
What indies can learn from one author's sudden success
Why authors should think twice before adding their editor to their byline
What new subscription scam is rising up the Spotify charts
How the next billion internet adopters will change the future
How fiction publisher Serial Box has expanded its readership
What money laundering scheme is impacting CreateSpace
Why one author is insulting his own book cover on social media

Question of the Week: When the paperback-reading Snapchat generation gets into their 20s and 30s, will they keep reading paperbacks, move to ebooks, or go straight to audiobooks and why?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 205 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Audible Romance, Facebook Live, and Free Cookies."

What You'll Learn: 
How authors can discourage advance readers from sharing
How authors can reach more readers with Facebook Live
Why authors should invest in emerging voice markets
What readers can expect from Barnes & Noble's book club
How new program changes will affect Amazon Affiliate members
How one fan helped his favorite author publish from the grave
How Amazon imprints are dominating the bestseller charts
Why authors are upset about Audible Romance's royalty rates

Question of the Week: What do you think is a fair rate authors should be paid for all-you-can-listen audiobook downloads?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## Abigail Dunard (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out Episode 206 of the _Sell More Books Show_: "Diversity, StreetLib Market, and Epic Collaboration."

What You'll Learn:
How one author built a strong foundation for her fanbase
How authors can sustain a high-volume business model
What two authors learned from co-writing a series together
What the latest PEW survey discovered about audiobook use
What traditional authors are demanding from their publishers
What authors can expect from StreetLib's new marketplace
How The New York Times is featuring audiobook bestsellers
What one report found about diversity in Romance publishing
What Amazon's new imprint says about the future of publishing

Question of the Week: Do you make it a priority to include characters of different races, genders, and sexualities in your books? Why or why not?

Click  here to subscribe to the _Sell More Books Show_!


----------



## MattGodbey (Jul 8, 2016)

I've just stumbled across your Sell More Books Show. What a great resource. Thank you!


----------

